# feelings about kate spade



## aarti

how do you feel about kate spade?

im looking for totes that i can put my laptop in or school stuff, i liked this LV antigua in white and black, but until become more careful i dont think i could handle a bag like that, and when i use that tote, i need to be concentrating more then 'oh f-- im going to ruin this!' so i was thinking kate spade totes, what do you think?


----------



## pursedoc

it's hard to destroy or even mar anything mad out of epi leather from LV- see what they have, and if it is in your price range. you can really "beat it up" and just wipe it off- it still looks great.


----------



## aarti

i wish i could be a huge LV bag, but i got college to think about


----------



## pursedoc

good point. it would cost a couple of credits..
:sad2:


----------



## pseub

I would think kate spade fabric totes wouldn't take heavy duty usage without looking beat up.  There are a lot of great leather or treated canvas totes out there that would stand up to that kind of use.  Have you looked at Burberry or some of the nice leather totes from Banana Republic?


----------



## aarti

a penny for your thoughts? here are just a few i saw at reasonable prices:










or know any other totes? i dont want a really high end tote like LV or chanel, since im planning to buy either an LV or chanel wallet and or purse.


----------



## pursedoc

i actually got a great leather tote in orange from J.Jill- reasonably priced, very roomy, zippered inner pocket- great for a laptop and files. check them out.


----------



## Serendipity

I don't have suggestions but I don't like Kate Spade.  I think the fabric could be nicer for the price unless you get a great sale price that is.


----------



## aarti




----------



## aarti

oh so the fabric isnt of a good quality?


----------



## *JJ*

not a big fan of kate spade.


----------



## pseub

aarti, I'd never carry a white fabric bag for everyday.  It would show every spot of dirt and I don't know if you can have them cleaned.  Also check out the Coach outlet, you might be able to get a nice quality tote at a greatly reduced price.


----------



## Serendipity

I had a bad experience with the brown and wouldn't purchase another.  That was years ago.  Maybe someone has a recent bag.  Sorry...it just didn't make me happy.


----------



## aarti

burberry and or BR? i should check those out thanks.


----------



## aarti

i agree, i just saw that bag and just added it on, thats why i didnt go for the lv antigua, i only like it on the white and black, but that would get ruined as soon as i open it.


----------



## SuLi

I may be the only one who actually like Kate Spade here .  I've amassed quite a collection of KS over the years, but go mostly for her more unusual things - not the standard nylon line (although at one point I did have the Claire bag and backpack, and still own a messenger bag).  I personally think that the line has a very retro/mod sensibility that is also classic (I mean, take a look at the way she is photographed and dressed!).  She has a few nylon totes geared towards laptops (although it may be plain and boring), and I find the them to be very durable.  I'm not entirely sure about the canvas bags.  If you decide to go with her line, I'd recommend either leather or nylon.


----------



## Jennie

I actually just bought - and returned -  a Kate Spade bag, it was a tote (*Kate Spade Shopper*) and it was really big. Aside from that, the opening was really narrow so it would be hard to get things in it (especially for school). It was funny because when I went to return it, the girl behind me was returning the exact same bag...


----------



## ginaf20697

I have a purple Kate Spade bucket bag which I ADORE. The suede is gorgeous and even the inside is suede lined. Then again I have a nylon tote which annoys the hell out of me. I can never find anything in it and the pointy corners bounce off my arms.

Here's a pic except mine is a bright true purple.


----------



## pursefetish

Ive found nicer bags for more reasonable prices at places like BR, ann taylor and such. I find kate spade's bag to be not that great of quality for the price.


----------



## amanda

i just don't like kate spade.  i've heard a lot of her leather scratches quite easily because it's structured, not soft.  i can't be havin' anything i can't beat up.


----------



## BagLovingMom

amanda said:
			
		

> i just don't like kate spade. i've heard a lot of her leather scratches quite easily because it's structured, not soft. i can't be havin' anything i can't beat up.


 
I am having a great experience with my leather KS bag, and I'm rough on my bags.  It's a green leather bag, and the leather and stiching were and have continued to be of impeccable quality .  Clearly a lot of workmanship went into it.  I like her nylon bags bags as well, when I'm roughing it  or lugging law books.


----------



## kathyrose

I have kate spade bags but haven't been using them long. So far I love them but I wouldn't know which one would be suitable for a laptop. I love the evening bags especially but I also have pieces from the nylon collection. The SAM bag is a bit awkward for me to use but I got tons of compliments on it. A laptop won't fit in there though. I don't know if she makes laptop bags at all. If she does, that might work.


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Not a fan of Kate Spade--Sometimes Kenneth Cole makes some nice work/computer/school bags--might check that out


----------



## Greenie

I have a KS wallet and I love it.  The leather is fantastic.  Very well made.


----------



## peacocky

I have the Kate Spade medium nylon babybag/tote that is almost indestructable.  It's large enough to hold a laptop, books, and a water bottle.  I love this bag I will probably never sell it.  Here's a picture:


----------



## peacocky

here's a look at the interior also:


----------



## Cristina

I either really like Kate Spade's designs, or I don't.  I bought a blue bag on eBay but sold it about a month later.  I only carried it for about a week.  It was cute, but it just wasn't my style after all.


----------



## bookgirl

I've been using one of Kate Spade's nylon diaper bags (in navy) as a briefcase/laptop case.  I can fit alot in it and it's held up well.  Just a little scuffing on the corners.  The side pockets (used for bottles by moms) are pretty handy for keys, cell, etc.


----------



## Swedie

I'm not a big Kate Spade fan.. I don't know why, somehow it reminds me about my junior high years.. And that's not a pretty memory


----------



## aarti

hmm so im getting a mixed reaction, well if you were goign to buy from KS for a laptop bag which would you buy? besides the diaper bag..which im about to check out after i post this, im not into leather for this type of bag..and well im going to check the site so ill check in later, thanks all


----------



## 613

aarti said:
			
		

> burberry and or BR? i should check those out thanks.



How bout the BR Kempton pocket tote?

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=5567&pid=361544&mlink=5567,187856&clink=187856

I saw it in person yesterday, it's very roomy, and the leather's pretty nice for that price.


----------



## coco-nut

I second (or third?) the commments about the strength and durability of the Kate Spade diaper bag. I used mine day in and day out as my _only_ bag for three years straight. As you can imagine, I was _desperate_ to get rid of it so when my mother had a moving sale I included it hoping someone would just relieve me of the burden of owningship. 

I was stunned to find that someone was willing to pay $20 for it, after all the wear and tear it'd been through. (My husband once drove over it.) But it still looked good enough after all that, that someone was willing to buy it from me for ten percent of its original price.

Anyway, for my laptop, I use the black Kate Spade laptop bag that I bought six or seven years ago. I don't carry my laptop that often, so  the bag still looks like new after all these years. I'll post a picture of it later.


----------



## Kakki

SuLi said:


> I may be the only one who actually like Kate Spade here .  I've amassed quite a collection of KS over the years, but go mostly for her more unusual things - not the standard nylon line (although at one point I did have the Claire bag and backpack, and still own a messenger bag).  I personally think that the line has a very retro/mod sensibility that is also classic (I mean, take a look at the way she is photographed and dressed!).  She has a few nylon totes geared towards laptops (although it may be plain and boring), and I find the them to be very durable.  I'm not entirely sure about the canvas bags.  If you decide to go with her line, I'd recommend either leather or nylon.



I love Kate Spade leathers. I find they are better than Coach lately. The styles are girlish which I like.I actually got 2 on sale prior to Christmas. Perfect size for my iPad, wallet, makeup bag, etc.


----------



## lkholla

While I don't have a work tote sized bag, i've found that all of my other KS bags have held up really nicely to some significant abuse, as well as held their shape well. I haven't been as fond of the design styles the last few years, but love the ones I've had for a few years and still use them regularly. Sign up on the mailing list and stock up during their surprise sales.


----------

